# scarm or what ever its called



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i payed the for the program and have made a nice new layout for my room. but now i can not find this libary it says to find for trees ect. ive read the paper work and for the life of me there is no dang libary.... also what to make hills but again it leads back to this stinkin libary..... what am i missing.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not familiar with it, but you might need a plug-in for the other stuff. ???


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you either deleted the library, or removed/changed the path ...
it's objects/trees
dl it again, or re-install it


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

wvgca said:


> you either deleted the library, or removed/changed the path ...
> it's objects/trees
> dl it again, or re-install it


i had the program installed for a while now but just bought the licence yesterday. so maybe i need to reinstall the whole shabang ?????? i just dont see any other tools or stuff .. ive clicked on every thing but there really aint much there. feel like ive been ripped off. not saying i was but it feels like it.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The license gets you unlimited size layouts. The free version stops you after x number of track pieces.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

ok i got the elevations thing down now. but still no trees , buildings ect. made changes to track plan but not sure im gunna like it. 
Dennis461 yup thats why i bought the license for is to get more track laid. so far i like it , just a pain in the rear end trying to figger out how to use it. the lititure is not very clear. but i watched a video on elevations and that was pretty clear how to do it. THIS could be made much easyer ta do ..... i wish i knew how to make programs. i would make programs for dummies like me . hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahahahaha ok i finaly got it figgered out. you have to click on the train tracks area at top. hahahahahahahahahahah then you can mess with buildings ect. im a dummy. hahahahahahahahahaha trying to get it figgered out in my head is something else. hahahahaha its got roads and all kinds of things in there. wow a whole new prospective for sid. wahoo..


----------

